# shotgun that does it all



## SLY22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking for a 12ga semi auto that I can shoot skeet,clays,dove,turkey and duck hunt with ? 
Which guns do yall recomend?


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 17, 2012)

My favorite is 1187. Does it all.

There are a dozen or more others too. Do a search, you'll find them all. For sure.

Go down to a place like bass pro or some other place with many different models and touch and see. Also, ask your friends to bring theirs out. Throw some clays, shoot some paper, etc, see which feels best.

*** and take it deer hunting too!!!


----------



## Sam H (Dec 18, 2012)

Two that would personally TOP my list as having experiance with both....Beretta 391 Urika2 or Browning Silver Hunter for a little less $$....Both gas driven for softer recoil, very reliable....IMHO


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 18, 2012)

Browning Maxus Special Purpose. Camo, 26" barrel, 3.5" chamber, drilled & tapped for scope or reddot, comes with fiber optic sight set and x-full choke tube.
Stock can be shimmed to fit the shooter.
I like mine.


----------



## The Rodney (Dec 18, 2012)

Any gun can do all the aforementioned.  All about preference.  For me the Beretta x-plore in .12 with the kickoff system.


----------



## SLY22 (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone else want to make a suggestion or 2nd one of the ones already suggested? Thanks for all of the replies!!


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 19, 2012)

I second the Beretta 391. My favorite auto loader of all time (I've owned 4)! I'd get a 20ga. The new shotshells available today will be perfectly adequate for duck and turkey and the reduced weight will be much appreciated in the quail woods. 

Adam


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 21, 2012)

i've had my winchester sx3 for a year now and man that thing is sweet....basically the same gun as the browning maxus. cant go wrong with either. Ive shot clays, doves, ducks, and have patterned it for turkeys but didnt get a shot at one last spring. I have a buddy who has a Beretta urika 2 for about a year now and is already having problems with it. My brother has a Remington 1187 and it is a great gun, just a little on the heavy side and it tends to get dirty a little quicker and start hanging up shells


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 21, 2012)

Who wants a shotgun that can do it all?  If you find one of those....well.....it is kind of like getting married in college, you don't get to play the field.  I personally have never found the shotgun that does it all...and I hope I never do, because if I do I can not justifiy buying the next L.C. Smith 16 I come across or a little .410 or 28 gauge....that is just me though.

Oh yeah, don't believe a word Adam says, I have hunted with him on more than one occasion and he never has the same shotgun.....he is "shotgunophile"......


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't deny that, Jay. Even with the autoloader, I cant stick with one! I've already gone through 4!!!

Looking for a 410 are you? Well, you and me both. Here's a 410 SXS that I've been eyeballing. If I hadn't just dumped a grand at the vet clinic last week, I'd already have it.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=322964173

Adam


----------



## Sam H (Dec 23, 2012)

coveyrise90 said:


> Can't deny that, Jay. Even with the autoloader, I cant stick with one! I've already gone through 4!!!
> 
> Looking for a 410 are you? Well, you and me both. Here's a 410 SXS that I've been eyeballing. If I hadn't just dumped a grand at the vet clinic last week, I'd already have it.
> 
> ...



Adam...I just noticed what "time" of the day it was you posted this....I am SHOCKED you're not at Covey Point this cool morning!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 24, 2012)

coveyrise90 said:


> Can't deny that, Jay. Even with the autoloader, I cant stick with one! I've already gone through 4!!!
> 
> Looking for a 410 are you? Well, you and me both. Here's a 410 SXS that I've been eyeballing. If I hadn't just dumped a grand at the vet clinic last week, I'd already have it.
> 
> ...



I just checked it out Adam, it is still up for auction with no bids as of yet........I would really love to see you get it Adam so the next time we go hunting we can both use .410s.......heck go ahead and get it, I'll get ya a hunt @ Southern Woods.  Lots of the hunters there were looking at me funny with my lil 28, I am gonna use the .410 next time.


----------



## muckalee (Dec 24, 2012)

Benelli M2 12 gauge auto.
Reminton versamax or 1187
Browning Maxus, Hunter, and new A5
Beretta Explorer
Winchester SX3

Cant go wrong with any of those!!!!!


----------



## S.Tanner (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a Benelli M2. It is a very reliable all around shotgun. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 27, 2012)

I saw a beautiful L. C. Smith 16 bore Field Grade @ Kevin's today, I think with the exception of duck hunting and turkey hunting it would be about as an "all around" shotgun I have seen in awhile, it was choked I.C. and Mod., the only problem was that the pull length was about 3/4s of an inch off for me.  Even with the short pull length it threw about as well as any short(er) shotgun ever has for me.  I am waiting for them to get their specially made Fausti 16 bores, I checked out the 20 bore and 12 bore and they were perfect for me size wise (15 1/4 inch pull) and they have english stocks which I seem to shoot better with.


----------



## BirdNut (Dec 28, 2012)

Not a semi-auto, but I started out with a Mossberg Model 500 pump with screw in chokes...shot a lot with it and its still going.  Tape it up and it makes a good turkey or duck gun...cost is pretty low so you dont worry too much about it in a swamp or thicket.  I don't quail hunt with it now, but every "first", dove, duck, quail, turkey, woodcock etc. was taken with it.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is a "shotgun" (actually a set of them) that would do it all for upland and wingshooting.....if I had 30k laying around it would be in my gun locker next week. http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=323192340


----------



## BirdNut (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow.  Those 2 would do it all...

To the original poster, I started out with 1 gun and am now over 8...be careful-the shotguns are addictive!


----------



## SLY22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Purchased a Beretta A300 Outlander today at Barrow Guns in Butler Ga.


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 5, 2013)

SLY22 said:


> Purchased a Beretta A300 Outlander today at Barrow Guns in Butler Ga.



Don't think that you can go wrong with that gun or buying from that dealer. Beretta is as reliable as they come.


----------



## SLY22 (Jan 6, 2013)

chainshaw said:


> Don't think that you can go wrong with that gun or buying from that dealer. Beretta is as reliable as they come.



The folks (Bo) down at Barrow are great to deal with and the A300 felt great this afternoon shooting paper and skeet!


----------



## bucktail (Jan 6, 2013)

I was going to go with an 870. There's about nothing I would hunt with that. Even home defense. But shotguns are just to much fun to own just one!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm in the market for a 12 gauge semi auto as well. Debating between a Mossberg 935 and A300 if I go new.


----------



## Jim P (Jan 7, 2013)

i have a old win. 12 with screw in chokes I've used for quail turkey dove deer and ducks it did great on all game, I mostly hunt quail now and use my 20 O/U, but would never get rid of ot.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 7, 2013)

Jim P said:


> i have a old win. 12 with screw in chokes I've used for quail turkey dove deer and ducks it did great on all game, I mostly hunt quail now and use my 20 O/U, but would never get rid of ot.



Where did you find a model 12 with screw in chokes??? I did not know the barrels had thick enough steel to get them in there flush.  I have an old model 12 that was my grandfather's that I have shot deer (was the first "deer gun" I had), birds, waterfowl (pre steel shot days), squirrels, rabbits. coons, etc.., etc...My grandfather even took a Franklin County Florida bear or two with it back when you could hunt bear with dogs (can't hunt them any way now).


----------



## Jim P (Jan 7, 2013)

Jay back in the late 70's a friend was getting rid of some gun's (he was a collector) He sold me a model 12 and a model 14 both have screw in chokes, I bought them dirt cheap maybe because he was a friend, he was a machinist so I don't know if he did it or if they came that way, but I have shot hundreds of rounds with both and have never had any trouble. I've even shot buck shot at deer running dogs.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 7, 2013)

Jim, those model 12s are my favorite shotgun with one barrel.  I know they stopped making them long before the win-choke.  I was in a pawn shop the other day looking for the shotgun deals I find every now and then, and saw a model 12 in 16 gauge with the old polychoke on it.  They were real proud of it by the way they priced it.  Did find an old ithaca double flues in 16 that is priced right nice though, a fine candidate for a redo, the damascus barrels look rather good (still good markings and that brown color they turn), no dings or bulges, the bore is mirror pretty much...had the old setter engraving on the receiver that those old ithacas had. If I knew someone in this area that I could get the barrels pressure tested by it would already be in my safe....or on the way to turnbull for the receiver and wood redos. (wood and receiver around 50 to 40 percent) but with only having to pay 300 for the gun.....it would be worth it.


----------



## ROAM (Jan 8, 2013)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Who wants a shotgun that can do it all?  If you find one of those....well.....it is kind of like getting married in college, you don't get to play the field.




my sentiments exactly


----------

